
Before shutdown, Megaupload ate up more corporate bandwidth than Dropbox - FluidDjango
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/01/before-shutdown-megaupload-ate-up-more-corporate-bandwidth-than-dropbox.ars
======
LogicX
Very subtle presentation that MegaUpload accounts for .0019% of corporate
bandwidth usage (20.4GB of 10.9 Petabytes). Instead they prominently throw
around the MegaUpload traffic was on 57% of corporate networks -- whoopee!

Pick any random website and I'm sure given enough time you could find a
similarly high number of 'usage' across corporate networks - at approximately
4 Million users traffic being analyzed, how difficult is it for random web
browsing to come across an ad, errant search result click, etc. for any
particular domain name?

------
Tim-Boss
This article feels like the author is pushing a "megaupload was bad" agenda...

They were paying for their bandwidth, along with all their users (legitimate
or otherwise!), so what's the issue?

~~~
Tim-Boss
"The internet is a series of tubes..."

------
error54
It really is a biased article over a trivial amount of bandwidth. I'd like to
see the percentages for Facebook or YouTube from corporate addresses. I'm
certain that they're astronomically higher yet I don't see anyone making a
fuss over it.

------
lorax
"BitTorrent is also quite popular in the workplace, and some people are even
installing Tor clients on their work machines to conceal details of their
Internet usage, the study found."

Some writers don't do their homework. Confusing bittorrent and Tor gives it
away.

